# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Εθισμός στον τζόγο και βοήθεια για απεξάρτηση

## tinos36

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα!!πως μπορώ να βοηθήσω κάποιον που είναι εθισμένος στον τζόγο?και χάνει συνέχεια λεφτά?έχει κανείς παρόμοια εμπειρία?από πολύ κοντινό συγγενικό περιβάλλον.παρακαλω αν ξέρετε να μου στείλετε η ακόμα και να μου στειλετε ένα μνμ να επικοινωνήσουμε με κάποιο τρόπο.
Καταραμένο φίδι ο τζόγος!!σε τρωεει.δυστυχως!
Περιμένω τη βοήθεια με τις συμβουλές σας

----------


## JimNirou

Δεν μπορείς.

Εχω μεγαλώσει σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον και είχαμε πολλούς πελάτες που σταμάτησαν μόνο οταν τα έχασαν ολα (βέβαια αυτοί χανανε εμείς πλουτιζαμε).

----------


## Remedy

δεν μπορεις.
ισχυει οτι και με τους πιο βαρεις εθισμους σε ουσιες.
αν δεν το παρει αποφαση ο ιδιος ο εθισμενος, δεν γινεται τιποτε.
θα παει στον πατο, εκει που δεν εχει πιο κατω, και ή θα καταστραφει εντελως, ή θα το παρει αποφαση να απαλλαγει. 
μπορεις μονο να ευχεσαι να κανει το δευτερο..

----------


## Nurse

Ο τζόγος είναι η μόνη εξάρτηση αρρώστια, εθισμός ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΎΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ενδιαφέρομαι κ γω για τις απαντήσεις εδώ.εχω έναν φίλο που παίρνει 1100 ευρώ από επιδόματα και δε του φτάνουν γιατί τα τρώει όλα σε τζογους

----------


## tinos36

Τι εννοείς έχεις μεγαλώσει σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον?έχεις εμπειρία σχετική?
Να πάει σε γιατρό?να κλειστεί σε κέντρο?και πως μπορώ να τον βοηθήσω?
Παρακαλώ όποιος έχει παρόμοια εμπειρία να μου στείλε ένα mail η να μου απαντήσει να επικοινωνήσουμε.

----------


## JimNirou

> Τι εννοείς έχεις μεγαλώσει σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον?έχεις εμπειρία σχετική?


Ο πατριος μου είχε χαρτοπαιχτικη λέσχη στην πλατεία Αμερικής.
Και τα βράδια στα πέριξ της πλατείας Αμερικής σε διάφορα σπίτια όπου συνήθως διεμενα.
Αυτα που ειδα εκείνη την περίοδο με έκαναν να μην θέλω να δω τζόγο ούτε ζωγραφιστό!

----------


## tinos36

Κατάλαβα!!θλιβερό !!
Δε ξέρω αυτό το φίδι πως φεύγει από κάποιον και πόσο δύσκολο είναι να ξεμπλέξει!!
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις 
Θα ήθελα περισσότερες συμβουλές!
Όποιος καταφέρει!
Καλή πρωτοχρονιά σε όλους!

----------

